# Florapol Ground Fertilizer



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

I got a tub too .

It will be good stuff. I think you mix that with gravel (1:5?). Im going to put this over JBL aquabasis, with a thinlayer of plain gravel on top.


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Are you guys located in the US and if so where did you get the stuff?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't think it's available in the US...I think sanj and Bronx are from England?


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

hey raul
haha ok. man i wish us in the US would get more stuff.


----------



## sammiewags (May 9, 2011)

Has this made it's way over to the US yet?? I would love to get my hands on some... :icon_neut


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't believe so, with Seachem and API getting much market share, I don't think retailers try to import from the UK.

Luckily, Hong Kong gets everything, I've seen Florapol at the fish street, may try it out after I run out of Root Medic's fert tabs. I currently use their JBL Kugein (round mud balls), seems to be working well, and they are supposed to last a year.


----------



## sammiewags (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Chiefroastbeef... are you in the states? I reallty would like to try Wabi-Kusa.. any suggestions on what I can use that I can find in the USA?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

sammiewags said:


> Thanks Chiefroastbeef... are you in the states? I reallty would like to try Wabi-Kusa.. any suggestions on what I can use that I can find in the USA?


Currently in the States. If you are doing a Wabi-Kusa (I want to do one too, with some shrimp in it), you can just got to Lowe's gardening section, and they sell Osmocote fertilizer. They are little balls of fertilizer. Many people freeze them with water, or put them in pill gel caps and place them deep in the substrate.

If you are starting it, I'm sure you can just place a layer of it towards the bottom below your soil.


----------



## sammiewags (May 9, 2011)

Thanks again. I picked up some at home depot and some peat moss as well..if you want some I can ship some to you, i have more than enough. Any ideas of what to use for the clay balls? I appreciate your help. 

Thinking about using these products found in the USA-
Peat moss
Aquasoil Amazonia 
Osmocote


----------

